# www.marijuana-seeds.nl



## Thorn (Feb 16, 2008)

Wasn;t sure if anyone had mentioned this seedbank. I got my 10 Afghan from here at £14 ($25 USD) and they came with 5 free Easy Sativa seeds.

The Easy Sativa seeds have so far had a better germ rate than the afghan lol! They were posted by stealth very fast, sorry i can't remember how long it took.

They seem to be one of the cheapest and i was very pleased with what I got.

Anyone else used these?

Edit: here's the link incase u can't be arzzed to copy and paste:

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/


----------



## Barrelhse (Feb 26, 2008)

I've used them 3 or 4 times, all faultless transactions. I seem to get a lot of males, but the plants are quality. Got some great Ice there.


----------



## The New Girl (Mar 10, 2008)

I just used them twice and both orders came to the States under 2 weeks and very stealth. I put 20 seeds in Rapid Rooters on Friday night and 16 of them have popped


----------

